# Happy birthday Nancya



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Nancy,
happy birthday my friend, What class you add to cheftalk.
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!!!

May your dreams and wishes come true!!

Na ta ekatostiseis!!!! 

:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nancya, Happy Birthday! I wish you all the best for a great year ahead.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Nancy from Me, nerd-boy and Bun-Bun.


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nancy!

Wish you the best 

Mel


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

_Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!_

I hope that you all are having a marvelous new year!

Class, Brad? Must be my fuzzy cloud slippers....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Bun-bun is hilarious!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

happy birthday Nancy. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yom Huledet Sameach, Nancy! That is, Happy Birthday in Hebrew.

It's been great getting to know you here at the Cafe. I hope I get a chance to meet you in person. Best wishes for a wonderful year of health and happiness!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The best of birthday Nancy. Sorry to be a day late.

Still I hope there was







,







and







.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you again everyone. I appreciate the kind wishes.

Tomorrow, I am back on the road again and heading home. Happy-sad. Hate to leave family, but want to be home. I hope that everyone has had a safe and wonderful holiday and again let me wish all a wonderful 2002!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I hope you had a wonderful birthday with your family. Wow, you were almost a New Year baby. That must have been an exciting event for your parents. :bounce:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Almost? January 1, 1963, 6:58 AM EST. #11 baby born in the state of Michigan. [who else but a New Year's baby knows trivia like this???]

Humph.

My dad always said I was 6 hours and 58 minutes too late to be a tax deduction.

_Home again, safe and sound....and sleepy._


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I'll bet that being a New Year baby always made you feel really special. I always knew you were unique, and definitely a favorite around here.


----------

